# MHF 2010 Charity chosen



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

The Poll came up with Help For Heroes as the MHF Charity for 2010.

So we continue collecting for Macmillan until Deember 31st at which point funds will be sent over to Macmillan and donations totals will be reset.

At present we have raised £1767 for Macmillans Nurses, Would be nice to break the £2000 mark hint hint ....


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It was a hard fought campaign but a worthy winner. Not as worthy as my cause of course but I think we came in fighting to the end achieving a respectable near bottom.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

In the present climate, it was always going to be up there as one of the favorites, I would just like to add that just because your good cause has not been chosen it does not mean you still can not support, all the charities need our support in these hard times


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Just a very quick Thank you to all of the people who nominated charities and to all of you who voted, and to all of you "bumpers" out there who kept the poll in view and encouraged people to take the time to vote  

There is still a few weeks to donate to the Mac Millan Charity and I know that at least one of the New Years Meets is going to be collecting and donating for it. Let's see if we can make Nuke's target 8) 

Thanks once again to everyone for taking the time to Nominate and Vote 

Tina


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*2010 Charity*

I note that the nominated MHF charity on the front page is still the 2009 Mcmillan one.When are we going to get an update to the 2010 chosen charity Help for Heroes as we are 9 days into 2010.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Steve,

We are just waiting for a couple of donations to go into the Bank account from New year and then we can write the Cheque for Macmillan. Hopefully the snow will have cleared enough for me to make it to a post box by then :roll: 

Once that is done we can properly launch the charity fund raising for Help the Heros.

Sorry if this causes you any inconvienience, but we will get it all done ASAP. 

Tina

(Snowed in, in Norfolk)


----------



## 126728 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Shameless plug!!*

Clicky Here

I don't know how the charity of the Year tends to work, but if anyone wants to know anything about Help for Heroes do drop me a line 

Many thanks to all those who voted, as has been said there are many causes out there and it can be hard to choose them, especially when its about people who are suffering. I have volunteered on and off for Help for Heroes as a volunteer for 2 years now and have seen many soldiers who have suffered horrific injuries "bounce back" to perform heroic feats that would leave those fully able humbled eg. Ben McBean who lost 3 of his limbs and Phil Packer who was never meant to walk again both completed the London Marathon

I could go on with a hundred stories, you will just have to knock on mine and Little Nell's door at a rally to hear more!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a little nudge

and a reminder of the COMPETITION >Here<


----------

